# Does anyone here live in a home/riding arean combo? Or know of anyone?



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

While looking for house and property in TN, I have come across many such housing. For whatever reasons they are called 'cabarns'. Maybe goggle that term?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Have you looked at Horizon Structures I think it is...they do barn/house combos...maybe they do riding arena combos....
:runninghorse2:


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I found barnominiums as a good search term, believe it or not, but for now all I can find is houses over stables, not arenas.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Not a good picture, but here is a covered arena on the left, stalls on the right, and the living area above the stalls.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My nephew had one built but I don't have any pictures of it. Just picture a regular pole built barn. In the front it was sectioned off with a firewall and the garage was at ground level with an apartment over it. A people door in the garage led to the arena, stalls were down one side with hay storage over the stalls. Large doors were at the other end of the arena. He also had a partial lean-to down the side of the barn which his horses had access to and he rarely used the stalls. It was a nice little set-up but he eventually sold it and moved into a house.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

My aunt and uncle built a shed with a house attached. From the outside it looks like a big shed with extra windows on one side, but inside it's stunning. Her husband has an excavating business, so the "shed" side of the shed is a huge garage, but it could easily be converted to horse stalls. I don't think it would be really hard to do at all if you had a good contractor.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I have seen plenty of indoor arenas with living quarters at the end. Also look at BarnPros, I believe that's the name - they might have something.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There may be an engineering aspect as to why we never see homes built on top of arenas. Arenas are clear span so nothing to support the structure on top. A carpenter told me that when considering the width of a house one can go max 24 feet clear span. Any wider and bearing walls are needed. With a barn there are all sorts of bearing walls or framework to support something on top.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Just thought of something, is it in New York city that police horses and arena are on the second floor of a building? I've seen videos of one and there were numerous big square support pillars in the arena so help support the other few floors.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I boarded at 2 farms like that. One had a ranch house attached to the side of the indoor and the other was actually a 2 bedroom apartment where a viewing area would be above the indoor.


----------



## zandstrafarms (Feb 14, 2015)

You cannot do one over an arena. On the side or end, yes. 

You need load bearing posts every 10 to 12 feet, which would be a pretty crappy indoor arena to ride in if you had to keep dodging posts.

Look up "post frame houses". You may be better off choosing a builder who does those and can integrate your arena or barn into the plan. Supposedly they are cheaper to build than traditional stick built. A builder of this style could also help you convert one of your existing structures. 

We have a company not far from us, and have talked in depth about this type of housing. Very modern looking.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have seen one it was set up in a "U" fashion

house with a door leading to the indoor, walk across the indoor and you are in the horse stalls.

the stall area & house area were about equal with the arena running length ways between the two to distance the barn/house a bit more


----------

